# Bowtech Reign



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

They look nice. If they can show where they improved the limbs, I'll buy the 7 no question.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

No other specs yet?


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> They look nice. If they can show where they improved the limbs, I'll buy the 7 no question.


Im in the same boat-- with D340 style specs-- 32 5/8 ATA and 7 inch brace at 340 fps should be good


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

More skeletonized riser. Slightly slower than prior offerings but cam looks a little more rounded so maybe smoother and giving up a little speed to get there (but still great performance at this specs). What is the doohickey sticking out of the back of the bow near the bottom?

And yes, all will wonder what they did (if anything) to address limb concerns.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks like maybe just a riser dampener but why just one and why that location?


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Predator said:


> Looks like maybe just a riser dampener but why just one and why that location?


Betting its a little top heavy like some of the previous CPX risers


----------



## arrowfletcher85 (Mar 31, 2016)

When will they announce specs for these bows? I currently have an experience and would like to see how they compare. 

Fletch


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

arrowfletcher85 said:


> When will they announce specs for these bows? I currently have an experience and would like to see how they compare.
> 
> Fletch


Both are 32 5/8" ATA -- Reign 6 is 6" brace and 350 fps reign 7 is at 340 fps


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Specs are out. 6 is 350 ibo and the 7 is 340. Both weigh 4.3 and both are 32 5/8 ata.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think much changed. The 6 looks invasion...the 7 looks boss to me. A little different cut outs. A new damper. "New cams". They slapped a fresh look on the base BT CP they've had since the invasion. Limbs don't look to have changed in any way as far as geometry...maybe build quality?? Time will tell.


----------



## arrowfletcher85 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks. I was hoping for a little longer ata. I really like the 34" ata bows I have shot. 

Fletch


----------



## Axo24 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah I'm sure thier nice but I was hoping for something quite a but different to throw off people's perception but I'm not sure this is gonna get that done. And I wish they'd beef up the cams around where the string loops on it. They bend very easily there I think.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm amazed at how little material there is at the center pivot.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great looking, great specs, but the limbs scare the heck out of me.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

With barnesdale making limbs for cpx bows in the near future I think I'll stick with the BTX


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

They cleaned up the cams with not as many allen bolts. Improved micro synch dial that maintains clean nock travel. Smoother drawing through the whole range of draw length, even in the longer draw lengths. 

Improved limbs that are built all in house. 

Specs are great going with a 6 and 7 brace option for all those that still prefer the 7


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

The more I look at them, I see an Insanity and Experience.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice finish options! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Predator said:


> More skeletonized riser. Slightly slower than prior offerings but cam looks a little more rounded so maybe smoother and giving up a little speed to get there (but still great performance at this specs). What is the doohickey sticking out of the back of the bow near the bottom?
> 
> And yes, all will wonder what they did (if anything) to address limb concerns.


That is a offset riser damper. The bows balance awesome. Very smooth shooters.


----------



## arrowfletcher85 (Mar 31, 2016)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> The more I look at them, I see an Insanity and Experience.


I agree. The 7 Is very similar to my experience. 

Fletch


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

The risers are different on the 6 vs 7


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

nick060200 said:


> With barnesdale making limbs for cpx bows in the near future I think I'll stick with the BTX


This bow is much nicer to shoot than the BT-X imo.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's very similar drawing to the BT-X 28

I would say smoother throughout


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Hope it holds its speed at lower draw lengths


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> The more I look at them, I see an Insanity and Experience.


Yep...those models as well. We can see all models in these reigns.
These are the same bows...with the same specs we've been seeing since 2010. Nothing new. I guess the destroyer will be staying in house. I mean it is a super smooth 32"...7"...340fps bow. 
Underwhelming to advance 6 years and no change at all in specs.
But we don't need better specs either...just better limbs. Hopeful.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> They cleaned up the cams with not as many allen bolts. Improved micro synch dial that maintains clean nock travel. Smoother drawing through the whole range of draw length, even in the longer draw lengths.
> 
> Improved limbs that are built all in house.
> 
> Specs are great going with a 6 and 7 brace option for all those that still prefer the 7


I don't see the micro sync. Unless I missed it, it's not listed in the spec. sheets I just saw on another post.


----------



## NY_bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I shot them today. Very nice bows. Definitely smooth. Tomorrow I'll be testing them to see what real world speeds are. I'm pretty impressed with both the 6 and 7. I will say it does indeed feel different than the BTX which is a great shooting bow as it is!! These are SMOOOOOOOTH!!!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't like the 7 that much but the 6 looks damn nice. With the praise I had for the insanities I will have one of these at some point. Have a halon for trade bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BrokenLimbs said:


> I don't see the micro sync. Unless I missed it, it's not listed in the spec. sheets I just saw on another post.


It's there, an improved version you might say

It's on the other side of the bolt you see in the pic











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

What is the axle to axle on these?


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Going to be fun testing them out.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> It's there, an improved version you might say
> 
> It's on the other side of the bolt you see in the pic
> 
> ...


Did you prefer either over the other?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Nice finish options!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the finish options? Are they listed somewhere?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> It's there, an improved version you might say
> 
> It's on the other side of the bolt you see in the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. If it's not top heavy, and the limb issue was addressed..... Just maaaayyyyybee I'll think about giving B/T another go-around. (7 in. brace most likely unless it's a dog next to the 6 in. @ 27 in.) One thing I always thought about the CP design was it always seemed so rock stable and easy to shoot from a stand. Bow just pointed where arrow needed to go and stayed on target regardless of how contorted I was hanging out of the tree in a saddle. Lots of folks said it was all hype (center pivot tech. etc.), and maybe it was my age when I owned one.... But boy could I shoot a CP riser well, particularly under pressure.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I’ll shoot them at the ATA and see if it’s worth the upgrade from the BTX 31.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Thank you. If it's not top heavy, and the limb issue was addressed..... Just maaaayyyyybee I'll think about giving B/T another go-around. One thing I always thought about the CP design was it always seemed so rock stable and easy to shoot from a stand. Bow just pointed where I wanted arrow to go and stayed on target regardless of how I was hanging out of the tree. Lots of folks said it was all hype (center pivot tech. etc.), and maybe it was my age when I owned one.... But boy could I shoot a CP riser well under pressure.


Agreed!!!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Is this power disc or just flip disc?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Predator said:


> What are the finish options? Are they listed somewhere?


I saw a picture that appears to be taken down now but what I saw was Opti- elevated, several krypteks, black, mo breakup i think also.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Wenty said:


> Yep...those models as well. We can see all models in these reigns.
> These are the same bows...with the same specs we've been seeing since 2010. Nothing new. I guess the destroyer will be staying in house. I mean it is a super smooth 32"...7"...340fps bow.
> Underwhelming to advance 6 years and no change at all in specs.
> But we don't need better specs either...just better limbs. Hopeful.


Specs plateaued years ago with all brands. A 7" BH bow at 340 is better than most and the ones that beat it you pay for it in the draw cycle. 

Chasing spec improvements is largely a thing of the past. Much more of a trend toward good draw cycle, shootability, accuracy etc. I suppose we can thank the likes of Elite for some of that and everybody wants a piece of that action now - and frankly some other companies can get it with better performance than elite has been able to produce thus far (I guess we'll see when they finally release something a month and a half from now).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I saw a picture that appears to be taken down now but what I saw was Opti- elevated, several krypteks, black, mo breakup i think also.


Got it - thanks!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The 7 looks like a really stable shooting platform.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

I find it hard to understand how so many people
Have opinions on a bow they have never even seen. I'm sure these bows are great. I would like it if they have off set tapped into the lower riser.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like a great release and some improvements!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I saw a picture that appears to be taken down now but what I saw was Opti- elevated, several krypteks, black, mo breakup i think also.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Kryptek Altitude looks great in person.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I bet they shoot great!

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## ncoop25 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone know the msrp?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ncoop25 said:


> Anyone know the msrp?


$999 - $1049.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

The altitude looks nice

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Only one cam size?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

2 cams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> 2 cams
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 cams? Same as BT-X?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

6 is 24-30, the 7 is 25 to 31"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

So it's the same cam, just an inch more brace so an inch more draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

So will the dealers all be getting this bow today?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I wonder if we will see a longer ATA offering or if the boss will stay in the lineup


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> So it's the same cam, just an inch more brace so an inch more draw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> So will the dealers all be getting this bow today?


Not sure about today, but will have them this week.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just looked back at my post on my phone and saw that I just posted (2 cams). The part explaining the draw length difference got erased before I sent it somehow. 

Sorry for the mix up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Just looked back at my post on my phone and saw that I just posted (2 cams). The part explaining the draw length difference got erased before I sent it somehow.
> 
> Sorry for the mix up
> 
> ...


How was the 7 compared to the Prodigy?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MELLY-MEL said:


> So will the dealers all be getting this bow today?


Yes

Can't say all since I don't no the standings of all the dealers but I'm sure there will be a handful that start seeing them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes
> 
> Can't say all since I don't no the standings of all the dealers but I'm sure there will be a handful that start seeing them
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

I know it's early but I'm curious if anyone ran it through the chrono?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

phays1007 said:


> How was the 7 compared to the Prodigy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Would have to shoot both side by side to give a fair comparison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Would have to shoot both side by side to give a fair comparison
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Prodigy and BT-X 28 so I'm torn on the 6 or 7 for my next bow. Maybe I'll flip a coin lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

phays1007 said:


> I have a Prodigy and BT-X 28 so I'm torn on the 6 or 7 for my next bow. Maybe I'll flip a coin lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For me personally I would go the 6 for the extra speed since I really don't see a difference in my long range groups from 6" brace to a 7" brace. 

That's just like the D340 and D350. I saw zero difference in groups between the two. 

It's just more of a mental thing for some folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> For me personally I would go the 6 for the extra speed since I really don't see a difference in my long range groups from 6" brace to a 7" brace.
> 
> That's just like the D340 and D350. I saw zero difference in groups between the two.
> 
> ...


I'm only 5'7 with a 27" draw so a 6" bh is fine for me. I shoot my BT-X better than my Prodigy 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

6" for me. I notice now difference 7" vs 6" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

The other thing is will the 7 be an over performer like the Experience? My Experience at 63# was same speed as my Prodigy at 70#

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure you will have some showing results or comparisons over the next few days. 

Won't be doing any of that until I get one in for a full review and tuning breakdown. 

Will keep everyone posted when I get confirmation on that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

arrowfletcher85 said:


> Thanks. I was hoping for a little longer ata. I really like the 34" ata bows I have shot.
> 
> Fletch


I am with you, I have a insanity CPXL and love the longer ata


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> 6" for me. I notice now difference 7" vs 6"





ontarget7 said:


> For me personally I would go the 6 for the extra speed since I really don't see a difference in my long range groups from 6" brace to a 7" brace.
> That's just like the D340 and D350. I saw zero difference in groups between the two.
> It's just more of a mental thing for some folks
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're trying to get off a shot from an awkward shooting position, that extra inch of b/h can make all the difference. In that case, that extra inch of b/h does close the left/rights and is worth giving up 15 fps. IMO. I have a Chill-R with 6 in. brace that shoots amazingly tight groups left/right for me. Tighter than the CD 31 with an extra inch of b/h. But this all changes when I'm pivoted strangely in a tree and "reaching" for a shot. Have to be very careful @ 30+ yards with that Chill-R to manage unintended torque under those circumstances. I'm OK with it, but I'm at my limits.​
@Shane: You've shot many CP/CPX bows from B/T. What's your take on their "center pivot" riser/limb design? Do you think there's noticeable gain in stability etc. due to their center pivot design over a low reflexed riser like the Carbon Defiant 31? Or is it marketing hype and/or merely efficiency gains by using the entire limb as claimed by B/T?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

harleyryder said:


> I am with you, I have a insanity CPXL and love the longer ata


I agree. Something 34-35" 7"BH and I will be looking very hard at them. Hoping this is the year as they haven't done a 34" 7"BH in a long time.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BrokenLimbs said:


> If you're trying to get off a shot from an awkward shooting position, that extra inch of b/h makes a difference. In that case, that extra inch of b/h does close the left/rights. I have a Chill-R with 6 in. brace that shoots amazingly tight groups left/right for me. Tighter than the CD 31 with an extra inch of b/h. But this all changes when I'm pivoted strangely in a tree and "reaching" for a shot. Have to be very careful @ 30 yards with that Chill-R to manage unintended torque.​
> @Shane: You've shot many CP/CPX bows from B/T. What's your take on their "center pivot" riser/limb design? Do you think there's noticeable gain in stability etc. due to their center pivot design over a low reflexed riser like the Carbon Defiant 31? Or is it marketing hype and/or merely efficiency gains by using the entire limb as claimed by B/T?


Even in awkward angles which I encounter all the time out west I don't see any difference myself personally. 

I prefer the center pivot design and feel the stability gain is worth it. Combine that with the OD cams and the total package is one of the best on the market IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

For me I think that if your draw length is not correct especially if its too long that's when the brace will show it self to be an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> For me I think that if your draw length is not correct especially if its too long that's when the brace will show it self to be an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wearing different gloves when weather gets cold is another issue. And the lower the brace height, the harder it is to shoot well. (Definitely a consideration if you change gloves frequently, sometimes on a daily basis.)


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Wearing different gloves when weather gets cold is another issue. Finding a set of gloves/liners warm, slippery and thin enough is a real challenge. Low brace really effects this IMO.


Probably right I don't wear gloves though so I'm not sure, I could never shoot with the damn things on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm confused.....there are 2 different cams and 2 different BH's?

Or.....1 can 2 different BH's?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Keith t said:


> I'm confused.....there are 2 different cams and 2 different BH's?
> 
> Or.....1 can 2 different BH's?


Pretty sure Shane clarified: Like the BTX, there are 2 risers but same cam. (But unlike the BTX, the longer brace bow services shorter draw shooters.)


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry guys for not clarifying 

Same cam on both you are just gaining and loosing one inch of draw on the 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I finally was able to get on the website, looks nice be interested to see how good they shoot. No mention of new limbs under any of the website that i saw, bit i did find this quote from bowtechs facebook in the comments section, "Bowtech INC.
Bowtech INC. It does have limbs that were manufactured in house with a new manufacturing process. Get to a dealer to see and feel the limbs for yourself!"


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I finally was able to get on the website, looks nice be interested to see how good they shoot. No mention of new limbs under any of the website that i saw, bit i did find this quote from bowtechs facebook in the comments section, "Bowtech INC.
> Bowtech INC. It does have limbs that were manufactured in house with a new manufacturing process. Get to a dealer to see and feel the limbs for yourself!"


hopefully good news


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

lancaster archery just told me they wont have any new bowtechs until after the ATA..................how are other dealers getting these this week??


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i doubt they are, this is again people just yelling stuff.


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

swampcruiser said:


> Both are 32 5/8" ATA -- Reign 6 is 6" brace and 350 fps reign 7 is at 340 fps


Glad I still have my D340 and D350 from years ago. AND the money this new bow costs...... The speeds for these bows do not impress.


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> i doubt they are, this is again people just yelling stuff.


Dealers do have them and some that do not already will have them by week's end

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i see they offer optifade camo also.

awesome that's 3 bow on the market that has optifade camo prime,mathews,bowtech

hopefully we will see more sight,rest,stabilizer out on the market in potifade camo.
i know axion is one but would like to see choices


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

So is BT's position on the limbs just handle the warranty issues as they come up? Has there been any statement from them as a company about the issues? I'd love to give them a try again, no way in heck though without owning up to the issues and saying how it's been addressed. If they're just moving them in house that doesn't settle it for me as now there's a learning curve to get them to the point they should consistently be.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

shootstraight said:


> So is BT's position on the limbs just handle the warranty issues as they come up? Has there been any statement from them as a company about the issues? I'd love to give them a try again, no way in heck though without owning up to the issues and saying how it's been addressed. If they're just moving them in house that doesn't settle it for me as now there's a learning curve to get them to the point they should consistently be.


Allen Rasor is the new head engineer. He is the former engineer for PSE. He has patents for beyond parallel limb designs so I'm confident things are resolved. Plus it's all in house now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> i doubt they are, this is again people just yelling stuff.


My dealer had them yesterday.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> Allen Rasor is the new head engineer. He is the former engineer for PSE. He has patents for beyond parallel limb designs so I'm confident things are resolved. Plus it's all in house now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well things are changing, so hopefully the new Allen Rasor limbs will get all of those leaning on the fence to come over!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

The "flip disk" only has two settings? Unless I misinterpreted it, one of the videos implied you select either the comfort or the performance setting.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> My dealer had them yesterday.


post a picture with the shop name.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

BrokenLimbs said:


> The "flip disk" only has two settings? Unless I misinterpreted it, one of the videos implied you select either the comfort or the performance setting.


your correct


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

phays1007 said:


> Allen Rasor is the new head engineer. He is the former engineer for PSE. He has patents for beyond parallel limb designs so I'm confident things are resolved. Plus it's all in house now.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Well, PSE has never been known for limb issues (despite pre-load on many of those bows) so that's a really good sign.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> your correct


Really intrigued with the micro adjust for timing which wasn't on last year's BTX. Aside from that, this new flagship bow is actually less adjustable than last years? On the o(ther hand, what's the difference between adjusting comfort performance etc. and turning the bow down 5 lbs?)


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Really intrigued with the micro adjust for timing which wasn't on last year's BTX. Aside from that, this new flagship bow is actually less adjustable than last years? On the o(ther hand, what's the difference between adjusting comfort performance etc. and turning the bow down 5 lbs?)


The BTX had a micro sync dial also.

As for the power disc, it changes the draw cycle, making the comfort setting smoother. Which essentially makes it feel like you turned it down 5 lbs.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ppkaprince98 said:


> The BTX had a micro sync dial also.
> 
> As for the power disc, it changes the draw cycle, making the comfort setting smoother. Which essentially makes it feel like you turned it down 5 lbs.


That's right. I was thinking of the Prodigy when I said no micro adjust. But the power disk has been replaced by the flip disk and offers just the two settings. On that note, the flip disk probably not only changes draw cycle, but more importantly how bow sits in the valley. Given you can turn a bow down, Isn't that really why it's there (aside from marketing)? I remember my older Bowtechs all had an adjustable valley. Doing so effected draw length slightly, but it deepened and pronounced the valley in doing so. From all I've read and watched, it seems to me that the power disk (and now the flip disk) provides a similar functionality as the adjustable valley stop did with prior bows while also softening the draw.

Just a thought: Has anyone tested poundage of a BowTech bow on the different settings with the limb bolts turned all the way up? If it's easier to not only hold longer at full draw but also easier to draw, it probably does, right? (Either that or there is a shorter time spent at peak weight.)


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if the overall length(not ATA) is longer than the BTX? I'm hoping the string angle is a little better on the Reign.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

muleydude said:


> Does anyone know if the overall length(not ATA) is longer than the BTX? I'm hoping the string angle is a little better on the Reign.


Was string angle not so good on this bow? (What is your draw length & which BTX are you referring to, the 28?) At any given draw length, the 7 should be better with same ATA because of the extra brace height, right?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Does it come in purple?


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Was string angle not so good on this bow? (What is your draw length & which BTX are you referring to, the 28?) At any given draw length, the 7 should be better with same ATA because of the extra brace height, right?[/QUO
> 
> BTX 31 at 28.5"DL. I have to lean my head slightly forward to get my nose to the string. However, it's a great shooting bow.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just shot both the 6 and 7. Nothing negative to say about either. Very smooth, good grip, dead in hand, held tight on target even without a sight or stabilizer. It is smoother than my Prodigy, feels better than the BT-X. I like a 7 inch brace height but the 6 felt as steady and smooth. If you need the extra speed the 6 is awesome. Only shot a few arrows making my opinion somewhat short. This bow in number one on my short list for my next 3D bow. If I needed a new hunting bow I would have bought the 6 today. To be very clear, I like the bow better than my Prodigy, it shoots better than the BT-X and the Boss I've tried.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> They cleaned up the cams with not as many allen bolts. Improved micro synch dial that maintains clean nock travel. Smoother drawing through the whole range of draw length, even in the longer draw lengths.
> 
> Improved limbs that are built all in house.
> 
> Specs are great going with a 6 and 7 brace option for all those that still prefer the 7


Have you shot these yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just shot both. Super smooth, zero hump and dump

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

phays1007 said:


> Just shot both. Super smooth, zero hump and dump
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What specs did you shoot them at?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Killratio said:


> What specs did you shoot them at?


7 was 73# and 6 was 74# 27" draw

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

phays1007 said:


> 7 was 73# and 6 was 74# 27" draw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Those are my specs! Looks like im going to shoot a Bowtech. The 6 has got my attention.

Thanks


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> Just shot both. Super smooth, zero hump and dump
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did you try both settings or just one? Did you feel any stiffness in the draw cycle? For example I felt BTX in performance was stiff pulling hence the word performance however BTX in comfort was exactly that, easy.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

CAB007 said:


> Did you try both settings or just one? Did you feel any stiffness in the draw cycle? For example I felt BTX in performance was stiff pulling hence the word performance however BTX in comfort was exactly that, easy.


Didn't have much time so I shot them in comfort only. Not stiff at all. The draw is even through out. No big build up. Like the weight was dispersed across the whole draw

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> 7 was 73# and 6 was 74# 27" draw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did you happen to see what setting the cams were set to? Did it run true to draw length or in other words, "how much did they overdraw" lol?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Did you happen to see what setting the cams were set to? Did it run true to draw length or in other words, "how much did they overdraw" to state the IBO's lol?


Draw was set at 27 on everything, length was true and only tried comfort 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> Didn't have much time so I shot them in comfort only. Not stiff at all. The draw is even through out. No big build up. Like the weight was dispersed across the whole draw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow, that sounds awesome especially if they hit their target numbers. By chance have you shot a BTX comfort setting? Curious how they feel/differ if any in your opinion?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

CAB007 said:


> Wow, that sounds awesome especially if they hit their target numbers. By chance have you shot a BTX comfort setting? Curious how they feel/differ if any in your opinion?


My BT-X is only 63# so couldn't compare them but my Prodigy is 72# and the Reign is smoother. A very very clean draw.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

the demo models were 80 pounders?


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds like hell of a bow however I felt BTX was that as well! I guess bt went for refinement vs upsetting the whole apple cart which IMO was a good move! Fingers crossed on limbs!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

SHPoet said:


> Does it come in purple?


You...are funny sometimes


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Dying to shoot these. Also need to see speeds, especiall at 28" or less. Want to see if it keeps its speed at the lower draw lengths


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

These look interesting


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> the demo models were 80 pounders?


No 70#. Bowtech bows usually come in hot. The shop didn't put them on the scale, the factory tags had those weights listed 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice, i hope the 60s are hot also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Not going to lie to anyone..... When I used to shoot BowTech, the one thing I really liked (and initially took for granted) was: From my experience, some of their bows turned out to be the easiest bows to shoot well from a tree in a "soft stand" in awkward contorted positions. (saddle/web) People laughed at me here on a/t whenever I stated I believed it had something to do with their unique center pivot design. Never could get a straight answer on whether the center pivot design actually made a difference. (OR whether it was just the 7 to 8 in. brace heights & low reflex design along with high/adjustable valley let-off of the bows I was shooting.)


----------



## atoned4.byhim (Jan 21, 2015)

How much

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Not going to lie to anyone..... When I used to shoot BowTech, the one thing I really liked (and initially took for granted) was: From my experience, some of their bows turned out to be the easiest bows to shoot well from a tree in a "soft stand." (saddle/web) People laughed at me here on a/t when I mentioned I thought it had something to do with the center pivot design. Never could get a straight answer on whether the Center Pivots actually made a difference OR whether it was just the 7 to 8 in. brace heights (low deflex) and the high let-off (adjustable valley) of the bows I was shooting.


I wouldn't laugh or disagree with you at all because for me, the CPX Bows have always been the most accurate and easiest to shoot well of everything I've had and heaven knows....I've had plenty of bows. In fact because of this accuracy and the fact that I'm going to start hunting out of a saddle next season is the main reason this bow is high on my list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

phays1007 said:


> No 70#. Bowtech bows usually come in hot. The shop didn't put them on the scale, the factory tags had those weights listed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go by what the tag says. That weight was taken 30 seconds after the strings were installed. My Bowtechs are usually a pound over by the time they reach my shop a week later.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Scottie/PA said:


> I wouldn't go by what the tag says. That weight was taken 30 seconds after the strings were installed. My Bowtechs are usually a pound over by the time they reach my shop a week later.


I understand. I'm just going by what I saw. Didn't want to mislead anyone.


Scottie/PA said:


> I wouldn't go by what the tag says. That weight was taken 30 seconds after the strings were installed. My Bowtechs are usually a pound over by the time they reach my shop a week later.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> I wouldn't go by what the tag says. That weight was taken 30 seconds after the strings were installed. My Bowtechs are usually a pound over by the time they reach my shop a week later.


4#'s over seems a little hot. I can see 1-2. 

On avg how much speed loss from ibo on comfort setting?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I wouldn't laugh or disagree with you at all because for me, the CPX Bows have always been the most accurate and easiest to shoot well of everything I've had and heaven knows....I've had plenty of bows. In fact because of this accuracy and the fact that I'm going to start hunting out of a saddle next season is the main reason this bow is high on my list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The most difficult bow to shoot from a "soft stand" that I have ever owned is my 70# Carbon Defiant 31 I picked up in August. Not really hard to shoot when standing on solid ground with good form although I think it suffers a bit in the "stability" department even with a good stabilizer. BUT..... At awkward angles/in tree it has proven itself as not being very "confidence building." Funny, but I run all spring/summer getting in shape for the fall. This fall arrives and a month later I found myself doing push-ups daily beginning mid October to increase upper body strength/stability which is already quite good for my age. It has helped, but this bow still "intimidates me" lol. (Even after taking a small black bear and a deer!) ~ Maybe it's the 75% let-off, I just don't know.....

If I knew the answers, I wouldn't be asking all these questions!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Killratio said:


> 4#'s over seems a little hot. I can see 1-2.
> 
> On avg how much speed loss from ibo on comfort setting?


Not necessarily. My Experience was 63# on two different scales when I had it but I get what you are saying 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

BrokenLimbs said:


> The most difficult bow to shoot from a "soft stand" that I have ever owned is my 70# Carbon Defiant 31 I picked up in August. Not really hard to shoot when standing on solid ground with good form although I think it suffers a bit in the "stability" department even with a good stabilizer. BUT..... At awkward angles/in tree it has proven itself as not being very "confidence building." Funny, but I run all spring/summer getting in shape for the fall. This fall arrives and a month later I found myself doing push-ups daily beginning mid October to increase upper body strength/stability which is already quite good for my age. It has helped, but this bow still "intimidates me" lol. (Even after taking a small black bear and a deer!) ~ Maybe it's the 75% let-off, I just don't know.....
> 
> If I knew the answers, I wouldn't be asking all these questions!


Questions are good brother, only way we can learn. I never seem to shoot hoyt as well as other companies, I never know why but it's just the way it is.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

phays1007 said:


> Not necessarily. My Experience was 63# on two different scales when I had it but I get what you are saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My Experience and Insanity both were 2#'s over but for the life of me can not remember what my D350 was over...I think like 2.9. They are doing there own limbs now and perhaps we will see a 4# over on a lot of these.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

All my invasions I could get an extra 3-4 lbs. destroyers were normally a pound maybe 2. Couldn't get as much outta them for some reason. Experience was 3-4 lbs over with ease.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

The Bowtechs sure do look good!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Killratio said:


> The Bowtechs sure do look good!


You won't be disappointed 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

What color of the strings this year for you guys that I've seen it personally


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

MELLY-MEL said:


> What color of the strings this year for you guys that I've seen it personally


Grey and black

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> Grey and black
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ok thank u


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

phays1007 said:


> You won't be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Honestly of all the bows I have had over the last 6 years the only bow that disappointed me was the one made by Nerf..Lol!

I would love to see some Reign pics from you testers if you grab one in Kryptek Raid!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Killratio said:


> Honestly of all the bows I have had over the last 6 years the only bow that disappointed me was the one made by Nerf..Lol!
> 
> I would love to see some Reign pics from you testers if you grab one in Kryptek Raid!


The ones I shot were Mossy Oak and Altitude 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> The ones I shot were Mossy Oak and Altitude
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How did the altitude look? that's the one I'm really looking at, but if I don't go with that I'll go with optifade


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

MELLY-MEL said:


> How did the altitude look? that's the one I'm really looking at, but if I don't go with that I'll go with optifade


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I can get a great deal on a new BT through my LPS.

I can't see that the Reign is offering anything more than my Experience. Matter of fact, it looks a lot like the Exp..


For the guys who have shot both ( i know it's early but guy's are saying they have shot the Reign already) what do you think?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Keith t said:


> I can get a great deal on a new BT through my LPS.
> 
> I can't see that the Reign is offering anything more than my Experience. Matter of fact, it looks a lot like the Exp..
> 
> ...


At 70 or more pounds the Reign was smoother than my 63# Experience 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> Does it come in purple?


I think this went over a lot of people's head. But I chuckled when I read it. Well done


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Going to go shoot it tomorrow alongside the Halon 32 and Pro Defiant. I will probably hold off buying anything until after the ATA show though.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a review on Youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFenQnhRpBE&t=3s


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> I think this went over a lot of people's head. But I chuckled when I read it. Well done


I may get one just to put purple strings on it. lol


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

So can someone show me where bowtech is fixing their limb issues or trying? Ive looked for proof on their website. The only thing I can tell is that the Reigns limbs are not the carbon core which were ticking time bombs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love bowtechs but will not own until I feel more confident in their limbs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

huckfinn38 said:


> So can someone show me where bowtech is fixing their limb issues or trying? Ive looked for proof on their website. The only thing I can tell is that the Reigns limbs are not the carbon core which were ticking time bombs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a post from them on their Facebook page 

The Reign does have a small new footnote in it's limb story compared to previous models. Specifically all Reign limbs have been manufactured in-house and with new manufacturing control measures in place. This simply means we've increased our quality and consistency in manufacturing these limbs. We've tested these limbs extensively before releasing the REIGN and are confident in the bows we're shipping. We're also proud to be manufacturing these bows and limbs right here in the USA from Eugene, OR!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> Here's a post from them on their Facebook page
> 
> The Reign does have a small new footnote in it's limb story compared to previous models. Specifically all Reign limbs have been manufactured in-house and with new manufacturing control measures in place. This simply means we've increased our quality and consistency in manufacturing these limbs. We've tested these limbs extensively before releasing the REIGN and are confident in the bows we're shipping. We're also proud to be manufacturing these bows and limbs right here in the USA from Eugene, OR!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





phays1007 said:


> Allen Rasor is the new head engineer. He is the former engineer for PSE. He has patents for beyond parallel limb designs so I'm confident things are resolved. Plus it's all in house now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


IMO, These two comments right here ^^^^^ speak volumes about the attention BT is giving their limbs. Hopes are high!!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

So who was making the carbon core limbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

huckfinn38 said:


> So who was making the carbon core limbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That I don't have an answer to 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was hoping they were going with Gordon Glass or Barnsdale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Anyone know when these will be available for order?

I called local shop and they have no demos yet and said they can't order until ATA so won't have any in shop until Feb. some time (way too long to wait). Other shop that isn't so convenient and I won't be able to get to for a little while has both the 6 and 7 demos in but no bows for sale. They didn't say when they'd have them available.

Left me wondering how quickly people will actually be able to purchase them.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Shot a 70lb 7 at the 29" DL in both comfort and performance today. We got a 60lb 6 but I didn't play with it yet. The 70lb 7 was hitting 72.3 before I put an arrow through it. I didn't check but I bet it's just under 72 after a couple dozen shots.

D-loop only, 362 grn arrow, 29dl and 72 pounds and change it was 314 fps on comfort and 323 on performance settings. That's through our slow pro chrono (I say that because it's 1-2 fps slower than my personal chrono of the same exact model) and zero tuning other than eyeballing center shot.

Draw cycle was very smooth and valley very generous on comfort setting. Performance setting was comparable to Prodigy on performance setting and noticeably smoother than BT-X on performance setting. I suspect that the cams is just slightly out of sync because of the way the valley felt on the performance setting. Draw cycle and performance should only improve if that is in fact the case. I'll have more to report in the future.

Initial impression, it's a shooter. I like it more than the Prodigy and BT-X but it's more comparable to the the Prodigy overall.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Predator said:


> Anyone know when these will be available for order?
> 
> I called local shop and they have no demos yet and said they can't order until ATA so won't have any in shop until Feb. some time (way too long to wait). Other shop that isn't so convenient and I won't be able to get to for a little while has both the 6 and 7 demos in but no bows for sale. They didn't say when they'd have them available.
> 
> Left me wondering how quickly people will actually be able to purchase them.


This is what BowTech told someone who said the same as you.

Some dealers have them today, any dealer can order the Reign 6 or 7 in any pattern for you!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huckfinn38 said:


> So who was making the carbon core limbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The limbs were made from Bowtech and Gordon Glass. Making limbs is not new to Bowtech like some might think. It's a two part process that is completely in house now. This gave them the ability to maintain tight control of that glue up process combining them. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Should be an AT betting pool on when the first broken limbs show up.

What is this, the fifth limb"fix" at bt?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> The limbs were made from Bowtech and Gordon Glass. Making limbs is not new to Bowtech like some might think. It's a two part process that is completely in house now. This gave them the ability to maintain tight control of that glue up process combining them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never had problems with Gordon Glass limbs so this scares me even more...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huckfinn38 said:


> I have never had problems with Gordon Glass limbs so this scares me even more...


I have seen plenty, to be honest. 

The portion of the limbs that many have seen give way have been the Gordon Glass portion. 

Now you should feel warm and cozy [emoji23]

It's true thou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> I have seen plenty, to be honest.
> 
> The portion of the limbs that many have seen give way have been the Gordon Glass portion.
> 
> ...


I hope so but why dont we see the problem with Elites and G5?
Trust me I want nothing more than not a limb to break for BT. I want nothing more than a garage of Bowtechs based on their technology


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen issues with just about everything archery related at one point or another. Most have had hurdles to get over. 
Doesn't sway me one way or another. In the big picture, the issue rate is quite low. 
Heck, I have owned probably better than 25 different Bowtech's with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huckfinn38 said:


> I hope so but why dont we see the problem with Elites and G5?
> Trust me I want nothing more than not a limb to break for BT. I want nothing more than a garage of Bowtechs based on their technology
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen 5 different ocassions of limb issues with Elites. All of them were taken care of 

Have seen another issues limb related on a G5 Primal. 

I remember when G5 made the move to build their pro line bows. It left Elite subbing out stuff to other companies other than G5. Brings my memory back to draw stops flying off the bow upon the shot. Sucked and I requested about every old stop they still had in stock. Then we had mod slots that weren't machined right leading to no valley in certain draw lengths

Again, I actually can't think of one company that didn't have issues at one point or another


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I have seen issues with just about everything archery related at one point or another. Most have had hurdles to get over.
> Doesn't sway me one way or another. In the big picture, the issue rate is quite low.
> Heck, I have owned probably better than 25 different Bowtech's with no issues.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got the good ones lol..... 2 of 3 B/T bows I owned had MAJOR issues. Both myself and dealer were disgusted with the way the problem on the third bow was handled. So much so they took it back in trade 2 years later for a lot more than they dumped it on ebay. (That was back in the days that Savage Arms as I recall had their hands in the mix.) And it was a bow/cam design that according to the designer (Kevin S., who I spoke with on the phone shortly before getting rid of it) 
was only 1/2 finished/designed before he got "ejected" from the company.

Even so, before that #3 got "wacky", and even though the rollers clicked/shifted on the roller pins from the day I first brought it home...... That #3 bow held on target "wicked" and drove tacks for the first 1000 or so shots. I'll never forget the feel and how it shot. (Incidentally, it had quite a hump in the back of the draw cycle which made for rugged pull to rollover into valley in cold weather and didn't have FLX like the next year's Admiral.) Was just so frustrated with the factory C/S on that bow that I had to "walk away."

Been following their offerings ever since. And now, 10 model years later I find myself thinking about owning another one lol/col. ~ "God have mercy on my soul!"


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You got the bad ones. 

I know 2 shop owners personally, one north of me and one south and seldom ever have an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> You got the bad ones.
> I know 2 shop owners personally, one north of me and one south and seldom ever have an issue
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With about 1/2 a century on this planet, that kind of "luck" seldom surprises me anymore. (I save my "golden horseshoe" I pull out of my "you know what" for bigger things lol)..... Even so, something definitely changed here in the northeast. There used to be quite a few B/T dealers around here relative to the other brands. Not anymore. Several dealers have gone/out of business and not been replaced. Closest "B/T dealer" (only bow dealer of any brand within an hours drive) is still listed on B/T site as a dealer but hasn't sold the Bowtech brand for the past 2 years, maybe longer. (Has 4 or 5 other brands and has been in business for many years.)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm looking forward to trying them out too. While I've never had an issue with a BT limb, knock on wood, it was a concern and had me swear them off.
The new camo options add to the allure….


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Predator said:


> Anyone know when these will be available for order?
> 
> I called local shop and they have no demos yet and said they can't order until ATA so won't have any in shop until Feb. some time (way too long to wait). Other shop that isn't so convenient and I won't be able to get to for a little while has both the 6 and 7 demos in but no bows for sale. They didn't say when they'd have them available.
> 
> Left me wondering how quickly people will actually be able to purchase them.


Bows can be ordered now. In fact, my rep told me its a 3 week lead time on MO and Black. Not sure yet on the Kryptek and Sitka patterns.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> You got the good ones lol..... 2 of 3 B/T bows I owned had MAJOR issues. Both myself and dealer were disgusted with the way the problem on the third bow was handled. So much so they took it back in trade 2 years later for a lot more than they dumped it on ebay. (That was back in the days that Savage Arms as I recall had their hands in the mix.) And it was a bow/cam design that according to the designer (Kevin S., who I spoke with on the phone shortly before getting rid of it)
> was only 1/2 finished/designed before he got "ejected" from the company.
> 
> Even so, before that #3 got "wacky", and even though the rollers clicked/shifted on the roller pins from the day I first brought it home...... That #3 bow held on target "wicked" and drove tacks for the first 1000 or so shots. I'll never forget the feel and how it shot. (Incidentally, it had quite a hump in the back of the draw cycle which made for rugged pull to rollover into valley in cold weather and didn't have FLX like the next year's Admiral.) Was just so frustrated with the factory C/S on that bow that I had to "walk away."
> ...


So you got a bad bow that had to be over 10 years ago at this point, knew it was defective and sold it to another person online for a profit? and this information was given to you by a disgruntled ex-employee? i see no issues here.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> The limbs were made from Bowtech and Gordon Glass. Making limbs is not new to Bowtech like some might think. It's a two part process that is completely in house now. This gave them the ability to maintain tight control of that glue up process combining them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did bowtech switch over to making the limbs 100% in house?

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

KS wasn't "ejected"..... Fired for cause.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

500 fps said:


> KS wasn't "ejected"..... Fired for cause.


His spin on it...lol

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

friedm1 said:


> So you got a bad bow that had to be over 10 years ago at this point, knew it was defective and sold it to another person online for a profit? and this information was given to you by a disgruntled ex-employee? i see no issues here.


Plenty of issues and it was a while back. Used to buy new B/T bows every other year, but haven't owned one since. Would have stuck with the brand, but during the time I was having problems, B/T spun me around in circles not getting anywhere. And no, not from disgruntled employee. An employee offered to give me more than it was worth (or sold me the new bow at cost) and stated he was doing me a favor because the bow couldn't sell for nearly what they could liquidate it for because of the issue and the response from B/T. (He knew things were still not right after it was returned.) They didn't fix the clicking, and they refused to put a new set of bearings in it and never did what they said they initially would. It took almost a year to get nowhere. The bow was junk and cost me $450 to get away from it. It was an 08 bow and got rid of it almost 2 years after for the Carnage.

When I spoke with the guy who designed the cams (partially) he told me what was probably wrong and what should be done. B/T refused. But that 8 years ago. You buy a $1000 flagship bow and you only get 1000 good shots before finding the company wasn't standing behind it.... That's an issue. Like I said, I'm looking at them again 9 model years later. (Also, I was one of the lucky ones who had my first B/T explode on me. Replacement limbs also exploded when being installed/tested for poundage at dealer. That didn't push me a way because I then bough an 80# Justice VFT. Still have that bow. It was a great hunting bow in it's day.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> When did bowtech switch over to making the limbs 100% in house?
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


For the 2017 releases


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Plenty of issues and it was a while back. Used to buy new B/T bows every other year, but haven't owned one since. Would have stuck with the brand, but during the time I was having problems, B/T spun me around in circles not getting anywhere. And no, not from disgruntled employee. An employee offered to give me more than it was worth (or sold me the new bow at cost) and stated he was doing me a favor because the bow couldn't sell for nearly what they could liquidate it for because of the issue and the response from B/T. (He knew things were still not right after it was returned.) They didn't fix the clicking, and they refused to put a new set of bearings in it and never did what they said they initially would. It took almost a year to get nowhere. The bow was junk and cost me $450 to get away from it. It was an 08 bow and got rid of it almost 2 years after for the Carnage.
> 
> When I spoke with the guy who designed the cams (partially) he told me what was probably wrong and what should be done. B/T refused. But that 8 years ago. You buy a $1000 flagship bow and you only get 1000 good shots before finding the company wasn't standing behind it.... That's an issue. Like I said, I'm looking at them again 9 model years later. (Also, I was one of the lucky ones who had my first B/T explode on me. Replacement limbs also exploded when being installed/tested for poundage at dealer. That didn't push me a way because I then bough an 80# Justice VFT. Still have that bow. It was a great hunting bow in it's day.


no problem, i was just going off your exact quote that Kevin Strothers told you the design was bad, the same year he was fired from Bowtech. THen going off your exact quote that the bow was sold on EBAY. im sure it was advertised as defective to who ever bought it. awesome.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

friedm1 said:


> no problem, i was just going off your exact quote that Kevin Strothers told you the design was bad, the same year he was fired from Bowtech. THen going off your exact quote that the bow was sold on EBAY. im sure it was advertised as defective to who ever bought it. awesome.


Don't know how they listed it, just that it did get sold on ebay. That's how they get rid of almost all the used bows they take on trade. No resale value here in the east for any brand, and many/most dealers here won't/don't even take bows in on trade! (at best they let you put them on consignment) And of course, according to the B/T report card gave it a "clean bill of health" lol. All I know is that every 7 to 9 shots, that bow would throw a winger at the target. Seemingly randomly, but not quite.

If the limb problems are over with, the 7 just may be a super hunting bow. Specs look good, feature-set is awesome, and the comparisons between it and it's predecessors (thus far) are making me really want to try one out.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Don't know how they listed it, just that it did get sold on ebay. That's how they get rid of almost all the used bows they take on trade. No resale value here in the east for any brand, and many/most dealers here won't/don't even take bows in on trade! (at best they let you put them on consignment) And of course, according to the B/T report card gave it a "clean bill of health" lol. All I know is that every 7 to 9 shots, that bow would throw a winger at the target. Seemingly randomly, but not quite.


im glad we agree i was accurate.


----------



## WV Nailz (Nov 15, 2010)

Shot the 6 at 55# (how they had it setup) and the 7 at 70#. Was very impressed overall. Draw cycle was as advertised. Of course very smooth but a super consistent cam cycle every pull. draw length was long for me but it didn't matter, back wall and valley were very comfortable. Back wall was just fine, nothing super impressive or anything but zero issues. Didn't get to pay too much attention to how it held on target due to others waiting to shoot it but with ATA being 32" + I'd say it will be fine. Plus just a fun bow to shoot. Try it out!


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

WV Nailz said:


> Shot the 6 at 55# (how they had it setup) and the 7 at 70#. Was very impressed overall. Draw cycle was as advertised. Of course very smooth but a super consistent cam cycle every pull. draw length was long for me but it didn't matter, back wall and valley were very comfortable. Back wall was just fine, nothing super impressive or anything but zero issues. Didn't get to pay too much attention to how it held on target due to others waiting to shoot it but with ATA being 32" + I'd say it will be fine. Plus just a fun bow to shoot. Try it out!


How did you like the 6? To me with the same ATA it felt the same as the 7

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Was hoping for different limbs, however they look to be the same. Anything different in the materials used other than just being made in house?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

phays1007 said:


> Here's a post from them on their Facebook page
> 
> The Reign does have a small new footnote in it's limb story compared to previous models. Specifically all Reign limbs have been manufactured in-house and with new manufacturing control measures in place. This simply means we've increased our quality and consistency in manufacturing these limbs. We've tested these limbs extensively before releasing the REIGN and are confident in the bows we're shipping. We're also proud to be manufacturing these bows and limbs right here in the USA from Eugene, OR!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Harley D said:


> Was hoping for different limbs, however they look to be the same. Anything different in the materials used other than just being made in house?


Wording in the Facebook post quoted above I believe answers your question. At least as they are specific to the Reign which leads me to believe there is a difference.


----------



## WV Nailz (Nov 15, 2010)

To Phayz1007:

I liked the 6 just as much as the 7 to be honest. i'd probably prefer the 6 at this point to gain the extra FPS but not losing any comfortability.


----------



## tge73 (Jan 11, 2009)

WV Nailz said:


> To Phayz1007:
> 
> I liked the 6 just as much as the 7 to be honest. i'd probably prefer the 6 at this point to gain the extra FPS but not losing any comfortability.


Which setting did you shoot it in? How did it compare to the BTX if you have shot both?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

WV Nailz said:


> To Phayz1007:
> 
> I liked the 6 just as much as the 7 to be honest. i'd probably prefer the 6 at this point to gain the extra FPS but not losing any comfortability.


Agreed. I have a 6 in black ops on order.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

tge73 said:


> Which setting did you shoot it in? How did it compare to the BTX if you have shot both?


Wonder how the 6 (shooting relaxed setting) feels compared to the 7 (shooting performance setting?)


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Wonder how the 6 (shooting relaxed setting) feels compared to the 7 (shooting performance setting?)


I shot them both in comfort. Honestly couldn't tell the difference. If you have a longer draw then I'd suggest the 7 but at a short draw (27") like me the 6 is a good choice to make up for some speed loss

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WV Nailz (Nov 15, 2010)

tge73 said:


> Which setting did you shoot it in? How did it compare to the BTX if you have shot both?


Not sure but i'd say the default factory setting is probably comfort setting. Compared to the BTX: an overall improved bow IMO, better draw cycle...better feel...etc. Both shoot well.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Same grip style that was on the Experience or did Bowtech change that?


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Shot the bows today and wow! Very impressed!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I had a BTX and sold it for the longer ata CPXL, how do they compare to the CPXL?


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Killratio said:


> Same grip style that was on the Experience or did Bowtech change that?


Appeared the exact same to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

ppkaprince98 said:


> I had a BTX and sold it for the longer ata CPXL, how do they compare to the CPXL?


I think it held just as good which is surprising because the smaller ATA, just as quiet or quieter, draw was smoother. I shot on performance so it was stiffer, I'm sure on comfort it wouldn't be. Super impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will be getting a R7 for sure. I liked the 6 just as much but just prefer a 7" brace. In the performance setting these bows are awesome. The valley is shorter but I like my bows with as little valley as possible while still getting 75-80% letoff. Very easy to hold at full draw on either setting and this bow just balances and holds on target effortlessly. Never owned a BT bow before and am a little worried about potential issues. I have seen my fair share of limb failures but am willing to give them a chance. I was one of the people saying I wouldn't buy a BT until I was sure their issues were ironed out but the Rein shoots so nice I have to get one. It will be a left hander so who knows when I will see it. I'm going with Kryptek Raid.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I currently shoot an Xpedition Xcentric but I'm looking to switch to something that doesn't feel so stiff and smoother. So I'm hoping the Reign lives up to the hype so far.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

dnv23 said:


> I will be getting a R7 for sure. I liked the 6 just as much but just prefer a 7" brace. In the performance setting these bows are awesome. The valley is shorter but I like my bows with as little valley as possible while still getting 75-80% letoff. Very easy to hold at full draw on either setting and this bow just balances and holds on target effortlessly. Never owned a BT bow before and am a little worried about potential issues. I have seen my fair share of limb failures but am willing to give them a chance. I was one of the people saying I wouldn't buy a BT until I was sure their issues were ironed out but the Rein shoots so nice I have to get one. It will be a left hander so who knows when I will see it. I'm going with Kryptek Raid.


They are both shooters for sure. I ordered the 6 right handed, black ops and 60#. With my baby draw (27") I need all the speed I can get. Plus I currently have a BT-X 28 and Prodigy and I shoot the BT-X better so I'm not concerned with the bh.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Not sure 6 or 7 myself. Maybe one of each lol


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Not sure 6 or 7 myself. Maybe one of each lol


I'm either getting a 7 or the rumored longer ATA bow for 3D also. I'll wait till after ATA 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Another question, if some of the older bows such as a BTX limbs fail are the going to replace them with the new and improved limbs?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Harley D said:


> Another question, if some of the older bows such as a BTX limbs fail are the going to replace them with the new and improved limbs?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim2thousand4 (Nov 22, 2014)

Terrible to worry about limbs failing.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Shot the bows today and wow! Very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Camo looks awesome! Could you get a pic of the entire bow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Camo looks awesome! Could you get a pic of the entire bow?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Yep I plan to get more tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Yep I plan to get more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zjohn14 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to shooting this bow, I've owned several different Bowtech bows, I currently have the invasion an carbon overdrive. I know this may seem crazy to some but I have grown to love my carbon overdrive over any other Bowtech bow. Mainly because of the weight and because I've became really accurate with it. I have owned both Insanity's and the specialist. I was hoping for a carbon cpx but regardless I'm planning on going to shoot this bow an give it a try. Just my 2 cents. If anyone gets a chance to shoot this bow please let me know what you think

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Shot the reign 6" tonight and i was very impressed. It was in the comfort setting at 62lbs but the bow balanced and held beautifully and was very smooth on the draw with no hump.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Any idea the speed difference between Comfort and Performance setting on the flip disc?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ClintRhodes said:


> Any idea the speed difference between Comfort and Performance setting on the flip disc?


Someone said 10 fps but I haven't tested it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I also shot the 6 today @60# 29". Very nice draw as stated, quiet and really not much feedback at the shot. New camo is nice as well, this was on the 7 @70# which I didn't shoot.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Mathias said:


> I also shot the 6 today @60# 29". Very nice draw as stated, quiet and really not much feedback at the shot. New camo is nice as well, this was on the 7 @70# which I didn't shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that looks great!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I have 2 coming to the shop in the am and I will have some pics and more information on them both tomorrow for you boys! I am more of 9 sec 1/4 mile car guy than how good is the milage so odds are Reign 6! Camo is the tough decision for me!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

OCHO505 said:


> I have 2 coming to the shop in the am and I will have some pics and more information on them both tomorrow for you boys! I am more of 9 sec 1/4 mile car guy than how good is the milage so odds are Reign 6! Camo is the tough decision for me!


If you get around to it I would love to see some numbers at the shorter dl of 27 1/2 to 28 inches. Thanks


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

MELLY-MEL said:


> If you get around to it I would love to see some numbers at the shorter dl of 27 1/2 to 28 inches. Thanks


Shouldn't be an issue and I always try arrows from all weights since everyone shoots different weights!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

OCHO505 said:


> Shouldn't be an issue and I always try arrows from all weights since everyone shoots different weights!


I want to know how the Reign 7 on the performance setting feels compared to the Prodigy on the same setting at 70 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I guess it will be a btx-28 for me as it will clearly be faster with the smaller cam in my 26 inch draw length.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Shot both the Reign 6 and 7 last night, the draw on both really surprised me. The 6 was set at 60lbs and the 7 on 70, I was shocked at how smooth the 70 drew, I've been shooting around 55lbs for a while and had no interest in going back up in weight, but the reign 7 may have me changing my mind


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

1tiger said:


> I guess it will be a btx-28 for me as it will clearly be faster with the smaller cam in my 26 inch draw length.


Shooting 27 to 27.5 in. I want to know how the two new bows feel/perform when 6 is in comfort mode & 7 is in performance mode @ 70 lbs. Wasn't there something like a 15 fps. gap between the two extremes on the BTX cams?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rumors are that there is also a 35" reign xl coming.
Does anyone have insight on that


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

RH1 said:


> Rumors are that there is also a 35" reign xl coming.
> Does anyone have insight on that


If they do it will be the bow I'll be shooting next year :thumbs_up


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I noticed in the vid that that the limbs seem to flex more when the bow is drawn more so than previous models. Just an observation, and tells me the limbs are dfferent than in the past


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hit-em said:


> If they do it will be the bow I'll be shooting next year :thumbs_up


You and me both.
I've not found a bow yet though that makes me want to retire the cpxl. I swear once I draw that bow aims , settles the pin and shoots all on its own!


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

MELLY-MEL said:


> If you get around to it I would love to see some numbers at the shorter dl of 27 1/2 to 28 inches. Thanks


Me too.....and I'll be around 55# draw. And I'm looking for as smooth draw as possible so I'm mostly interested in comfort setting.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Lets put it this way... I have shot for my shop & bowtech for last 3 or 4 years and I have still hunted with the Destroyer since 2012 almost exclusively however.... I am genuinely concerned this bow may be the first to take its spot!


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

RH1 said:


> You and me both.
> I've not found a bow yet though that makes me want to retire the cpxl. I swear once I draw that bow aims , settles the pin and shoots all on its own!


ITs does shoot nice. I keep telling myself to stick with what works and stay away from those shorter ATA's, but Im struggling :dontknow:.... haha


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

ppkaprince98 said:


> ITs does shoot nice. I keep telling myself to stick with what works and stay away from those shorter ATA's, but Im struggling :dontknow:.... haha


Don't let specs pic for you! LOL -- The shots and accuracy decide for me! Even if its a shorter bow it may be a shorter bow that was born with a winning blood line that just always puts them in the 12 ring! 

Sometimes when I get around elk or muleys my Destroyer starts to bugle and nock arrows really weird!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Don't let specs pic for you! LOL -- The shots and accuracy decide for me! Even if its a shorter bow it may be a shorter bow that was born with a winning blood line that just always puts them in the 12 ring!
> 
> Sometimes when I get around elk or muleys my Destroyer starts to bugle and nock arrows really weird!


Sorta like the Invasion on the line in Vegas :wink:


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorta like the Invasion on the line in Vegas :wink:


:shade:


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Reign looks great I hunt with a invasion.I shoot for my shop and shot the invasion over a Cpxl for 3d so I don't look at specs anymore its whatever feels best in my hand 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I will be looking at the Reign 7 for sure. It reminds me of my all time favorite bow, the Bowtech Experience that I sold this past year. Going to give it a few months to make sure it's problem free.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

olemil4me said:


> Reign looks great I hunt with a invasion.I shoot for my shop and shot the invasion over a Cpxl for 3d so I don't look at specs anymore its whatever feels best in my hand
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Smart man


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Shot the bows today and wow! Very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like what I see in the design of the limbs being pretty much the same thickness in the working area of the limb and not a double taper like the old Captain/Admiral series.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Sold my favorite hunting bow this week (Insanity), I'm now hunting with my BTX 28. The Reign 7 may be my next 3D bow unless they introduce a longer bow at the ATA show.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I shot a 6, very nice bow, wish I had a crystal ball to see the limbs in the future


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like Im gonna need one of these. Strikes me as a cross between the Prodigy and the Experience with the miro sync. Should be a winner and Im liking the camo options.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S4i0h_rsU0k


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Very impressed today by the 7 series. I can honestly say it's the only bow that has really made me think about getting a new bow in the last 5 yrs. I have been extremely happy with my carbon element but this one has my attention. Gonna see what shows up at ATA but will have to make a decision soon for turkey time.. I would recommend anyone looking for a new bow go shoot it.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I like to shoot about 60 pounds at 28" I like the Bowtech cam better than anything and love the older wooden grip. I must have a minimum of 34" ata to touch my nose and won't buy I bow that I can't do it with. Some 34"s I can some I can't all with 7" brace, Must be where the can rotates to that determines the string angle from bow to bow. I would love the bow at 34.5 or 35 ata. I would go with a 6' brace but I try to shoot sitting even in a treestand and worry about catching clothes. I'm tired of all the 35 inch bows being for long draw shooters. If Bowtech does not come out with a 35" model that puts 28" in the sweet spot on the cam is there an aftermarket limb that could get me 6.5 to 7.0 and 34.5 or 35 with this riser using these new cams? I'd keep hunting with my Specialists but it's a little loud and I worry about string jump.

Also why don't all you guys that can't decide on the 6 or 7 just buy the 6 and turn it down five pounds. Same thing if you use a peep.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Also why don't all you guys that can't decide on the 6 or 7 just buy the 6 and turn it down five pounds. Same thing if you use a peep.


What's that going to accomplish? A major purpose of brace is forgiveness. Peep/nose alignment which you're referring to is only one component, "the fit."


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> What's that going to accomplish? A major purpose of brace is forgiveness. Peep/nose alignment which you're referring to is only one component, "the fit."



Not to mention, just looking at the 7's riser geometry screams x killer. The 6, not as much.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Surprised to see that the new cams on these new Reigns are actually smaller (diameter) than the BTX cams. (Although they do look a touch bigger than the Prodigy.)


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Shot the 7 today at 70/29. A little short for my dl but it shot nice and the draw cycle was so smooth rolling into the valley, it felt like a hybrid system.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Wood said:


> Shot the 7 today at 70/29. A little short for my dl but it shot nice and the draw cycle was so smooth rolling into the valley, it felt like a hybrid system.


What setting did you have it on? Those are my specs and I really want to know how it stacks up against the Prodigy on performance. I haven't shot a bow that makes me want to change, but I'm definitely going to try the Reign 7. Probably this weekend. Shop says they'll be available for purchase this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Curious to see the results of a Reign 7 @ 31/70 with at least a 450gr arrow.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

It was on the comfort setting. The guys at the shop didn't have time to swap it over to speed setting.


AZSpaniol said:


> What setting did you have it on? Those are my specs and I really want to know how it stacks up against the Prodigy on performance. I haven't shot a bow that makes me want to change, but I'm definitely going to try the Reign 7. Probably this weekend. Shop says they'll be available for purchase this month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antelopeat71 (Jul 12, 2010)

got my reign 7 today will post speeds tomorrow when i get it set up


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

The more this thread builds the more I want one...Im having new bow withdrawals!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Wood said:


> It was on the comfort setting. The guys at the shop didn't have time to swap it over to speed setting.


Ok, thanks. I might be going to shoot it this weekend. The local Bowtech dealer is a joke so I have to drive 1.5 hours to try one. I think I'm going to call them in advance to make sure I get to try it on the performance setting. I'll also be taking my Prodigy to shoot them side by side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Never liked the BOSS. Was looking forward to seeing a BTX*L* but it never happened. Maybe a Reign XL at the ATA??? If not oh well, nothing wrong with my CPXL.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Never liked the BOSS. Was looking forward to seeing a BTX*L* but it never happened. Maybe a Reign XL at the ATA??? If not oh well, nothing wrong with my CPXL.


Someone left a remark similar to yours on their Facebook page and Bowtech said a longer ATA bow is coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> Someone left a remark similar to yours on their Facebook page and Bowtech said a longer ATA bow is coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! Can't wait to see it. If it performs it may replace the CPXL (maybe).


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

So do these bows only meet advertised IBO in the performance setting, and the comfort setting app. 10 fps less?


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

jpop said:


> So do these bows only meet advertised IBO in the performance setting, and the comfort setting app. 10 fps less?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Can/has anyone compared the draw cycle between the Reign 7 and the Prodigy?
I read somewhere you can put the new limbs on the BTX and (I think) the Prodigy too.

Did they go to individual mods for draw length on the Reign's? Don't see rotating modules listed.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

AZSpaniol said:


> Someone left a remark similar to yours on their Facebook page and Bowtech said a longer ATA bow is coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





deadduck357 said:


> Excellent! Can't wait to see it. If it performs it may replace the CPXL (maybe).


I asked them on Facebook about a 34-35" bow and they said its coming.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Can/has anyone compared the draw cycle between the Reign 7 and the Prodigy?
> I read somewhere you can put the new limbs on the BTX and (I think) the Prodigy too.
> 
> Did they go to individual mods for draw length on the Reign's? Don't see rotating modules listed.


there is rotating mods, and all cpx limbs are the same as long as you get the right deflection. so they all interchange the max lbs will just be different.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> there is rotating mods, and all cpx limbs are the same as long as you get the right deflection. so they all interchange the max lbs will just be different.


Obviously an omission on the technology features grid on both the Reign 6 & 7 website pages.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Obviously an omission on the technology features grid on both the Reign 6 & 7 website pages.


Find one more thing to whine about. You're a bi tchy little girl with pms.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't mind me, I'm just here for pics of the new camo.....come on OCHO!!

:moviecorn


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

500 fps said:


> Find one more thing to whine about. You're a bi tchy little girl with pms.


Don't sugar coat it, tell us what you really think :set1_rolf2:


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

people have been coming on this thread all week just to be negative...we get it, the bow your never going to buy isn't what you want and it either costs too much, isnt the right color or your wife doesnt like it. grow up.


----------



## drk9988 (Feb 10, 2008)

The kryptek Altitude Reign 7 will be my next bow.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

500 fps said:


> Find one more thing to whine about. You're a bi tchy little girl with pms.


You just wake up on the wrong side of the bed or something? Didn't wine, just stated it's not on their site so it's confusing.
Uncalled for comments like yours are one reason so many have left/don't participate here on A/T.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

drk9988 said:


> The kryptek Altitude Reign 7 will be my next bow.


That is pretty sweet but I have been eyeballing that Optifade too!


----------



## tge73 (Jan 11, 2009)

ppkaprince98 said:


> That is pretty sweet but I have been eyeballing that Optifade too!


I like the Optifade a little better also.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Would love to see some pics of the different camos


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, curiosity got the best of me and I just couldn’t wait any longer to go out of my way to shoot the Reign 7. So I made the hike last night. I shoot 70# and my preferred hunting bow specs are an ATA in the 32-33” range and a BH of 7” with speeds of 340+. The R7 obviously fits that perfectly which had me interested along with all of the positive feedback and fond memories of my Invasion and my belief that the OD Binary is probably the ultimate cam system in terms of tuning and performance combined.

They had a 60# R6 and a 70# R7 in which was perfect because the 70# R7 is what I would be interested in. The R7 hadn’t even been set up or shot yet so I had to wait a bit while they put a rest and loop on and adjusted it to my DL. Meanwhile I shot the H32 which I was also interested in shooting. It was the 6” version and I have shot the original Halon 6 as a comparison. I immediately felt the weight of the thing bare bow – too heavy for my liking as I like to put the weight in the stab system (vs having it stuck in the riser where it doesn’t do me much good). Static balance of the bow was better than the H6. Draw cycle was worse than the H6 but not terrible by any stretch. Hold was ok but didn’t like it as much as the H6 for some reason. Pretty dead on the shot. Just didn’t wow me in the least and I’d buy an original Halon before I’d buy the H32 if forced to pick one.

So then the R7 was ready to roll and I started on the comfort setting with the intent to switch over to performance after a bit. On comfort that draw was easy and smooth – surprisingly so for a 70# bow. Smooth right into the valley and stops with no abrupt drop. The bow held like a rock – really solid and nice feel at full draw and held through the shot right on target nicely. No hand shock but just a little bit of retained vibe for a second or two bare bow after the shot. Arrows seemed to be moving at a good pace. Really nice.

So we flipped the disc and went to performance setting. Clearly a stiffer draw through the cycle but pretty level – maintains good smoothness and transitions into valley pretty nicely. Valley doesn’t seem as deep on performance setting but still quite comfortable and again, the bow holds and shoots really well. The arrows were screaming out of the bow. I had brought in some of my own BE Rampage shafts to shoot so I’d have a better comparison on feel. I was shooting at maybe 10 yards on a rolling double target since I didn’t have sights or peep on. I had to vary my instinctive point of aim as I was worried about busting arrows. I also had several arrows go through the target and actually penetrate the plywood backing. This shop gets a lot of shooters shooting and when I was done testing I think there were about a ½ dozen holes through the plywood backing and most of them were from my arrows.

Well, I couldn’t resist the temptation any more so I asked the guy how long it would take him to get me one. He said, I don’t know but I’ll call tomorrow….what do you want. I said I want this exact setup – 70# R7 in Krytek Altitude. He thought for a second and said well, you were the first to shoot this bow so if you want this exact rig I suppose I can sell you this one and just order another as I have the R6 for people to shoot. Done. Walked out with it.

Got home and threw a rest and sight on it and also stabs. Didn’t yet put peep in or redo loop and set up for tuning but just wanted to compare to my Obsessions etc. First thing I noticed is how balanced the bow is left right because when I put front/back bar mount on from one of my Obsessions I noticed I didn’t need nearly as much side weight to balance this bow as I have with Obsessions and Xpeditions. I had to tuck the back bar in tighter to the bow. The offset balance and design on the R7 is really nice even after getting a sight and rest on there. I didn’t go back to comfort setting – just left it on performance. I would say the draw cycle is clearly easier than my M7 on the comfort setting but a bit stiffer than the M7 on the performance setting. That said, when I checked speed it was 8 fps faster than the M7 (without a peep and pulling just a bit more weight). It actually was throwing the same arrow I tested on the Xpedition Denali a few weeks back through the chrono at the exact same speed as the Denali. Xpeditions always hit or exceed IBO IMO and the Denali was FAST so I was surprised the R7 registered the exact same speed given Denali is 345 IBO and R7 is 340. So I threw it on the draw board and it was pulling 72.44 lbs which was just about 2 pounds more than the Denali was pulling so that explains most of the diff but tells me the R7 is getting really good speed in the performance setting at the shorter DL like mine (27.5”). I would also say that on the shot rigged up with sight and stabs the bow was totally dead – any vibe gone – bow just sits there like it didn’t happen, so to speak. Really nice.

Looking forward to spending more time with the bow – will probably get custom threads and will have more time for tuning and setup over the holidays but off to a good start and happy to have another OD Binary in the fold as I recall fondly the tuning precision that you can get with these bows. Never had a problem with Invasion limbs (or prior Bowtech limbs) but hoping the new limb construction process lives up to expectations.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Predator, I believe you have shot the Impulse 34. How do you compare the R7 to the Impulse in comfort and performance setting?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

craigxt said:


> Predator, I believe you have shot the Impulse 34. How do you compare the R7 to the Impulse in comfort and performance setting?


Not a fan of the Impulse bows on draw cycle. Too much hump and dump. Love draw cycle of traditional elite bows but Impulse doesn't follow tradition. In comfort setting R7 blows it away. In perf. setting stiffness may be similar but R7 is much smoother transition into valley and stops but valley won't be as deep as you have on the Impulse. JMO but hope that helps.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Predator said:


> Not a fan of the Impulse bows on draw cycle. Too much hump and dump. Love draw cycle of traditional elite bows but Impulse doesn't follow tradition. In comfort setting R7 blows it away. In perf. setting stiffness may be similar but R7 is much smoother transition into valley and stops but valley won't be as deep as you have on the Impulse. JMO but hope that helps.


Yes it did. Thanks. Going to shoot the Halon32, Reign, and Pro Defiant tomorrow. Does the draw length change at all going from Perf. to comfort?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Predator thanks for the review. I always liked your "call it as it is" reviews without any fanboy BS. This is the first Bowtech since my Experience that I am interested in. Seems like a winner.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

BrokenLimbs said:


> You just wake up on the wrong side of the bed or something? Didn't wine, just stated it's not on their site so it's confusing.
> Uncalled for comments like yours are one reason so many have left/don't participate here on A/T.


You jump on every single Bowtech thread with the same old sob story of your limb problems. It's old and tired. Move along.


----------



## drk9988 (Feb 10, 2008)

tge73 said:


> I like the Optifade a little better also.


The optifade does look really nice too. Originally that's what I thought I wanted but the white in it really pops. The Altitude in this pic interested me then when I held it in hand I was sold.
View attachment 5153113


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

Great review Predator. Thanks for taking the time to post. 
If you've shot the BTX, how would it compare to the Reign? I love my BTX, but not sure if the 6 or 7 would be much of an upgrade.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

craigxt said:


> Yes it did. Thanks. Going to shoot the Halon32, Reign, and Pro Defiant tomorrow. Does the draw length change at all going from Perf. to comfort?


I did not notice any diff at all so I think the answer is no but I didn't throw it on a draw board with each setting to compare so can't be certain at this time.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

muleydude said:


> Great review Predator. Thanks for taking the time to post.
> If you've shot the BTX, how would it compare to the Reign? I love my BTX, but not sure if the 6 or 7 would be much of an upgrade.


I have not so I'm sorry. I have shot the Prodigy which I liked a lot (but didn't buy at the time) and I would say there are a lot of similarities in feel vs. the Prodigy from what I recall but didn't do a side-by-side. Just never tried the BTX.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Did you get to shoot the 6 for comparison?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

CAB007 said:


> Did you get to shoot the 6 for comparison?


I suppose I could have but I didn't. I had about 50 minutes before closing when I walked in so didn't have unlimited time and frankly I knew I wouldn't buy the 6 over the 7 so didn't take the time (plus 6 was 60# so not apples to apples) - preferred to spend more time with the 7 in order to determine whether or not it would get me to pull the credit card out. Sorry, but it sounds like it's got very similar characteristics based on feedback from others so someone looking for the extra speed (7 is already fast enough for me) that doesn't mind less BH I'm sure it would be a great option.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Predator, what do your arrows weigh? How fast were they traveling?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Kaizoku said:


> Predator, what do your arrows weigh? How fast were they traveling?


My arrows weigh right around 425 grains. I don't usually quote speed off my chrono because it runs a minimum of 7-10 fps slower than any dealer or tuner I've worked with (including some of the best here - some of which are in sig line). I run the speeds relative to speeds I get with other bows I know make IBO (or miss by a known amount) apples to apples. That said, I was getting low 280's on my chrono which, adjusting for it's speed deficiency I think puts this bow right at about IBO equivalent give or take a few fps. Like I said, it ran dead even with Denali and I've yet to see or hear of an Xpedition bow not make or exceed IBO and adjusting for small weight diff and comparing advertised IBO would put it right on assuming Denali is on it's mark.


----------



## drk9988 (Feb 10, 2008)

The only difference I felt in the R6 vs the R7 was the very first part of the draw was harder on the R6 then it was on the R7. The 70# R7 on comfort almost felt easier then the R6 60# on performance.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Predator. 

I ordered a 60# R7 in same camo today. No idea on delivery time yet.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder why they aren’t offering it in the Kryptek Typhon? I have it on my BTX and love it. The Raid and the Optifade look nice as well. My Prodigy is Optifade I like it but really like the Typhon.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

This Rein seems to hold on target effortlessly, much like the Centergy. I think this may be the first bow I keep for a couple years. This is going to be a big year for Bowtech.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I agree. The balance on the bow is impressive top to bottom and side to side. I felt like I could stack arrows with it and I know I can tune arrows to perfection out of the OD Binary which is a great combination. We'll see how I adapt to it over time and how down range accuracy shakes out but feeling confident about it thus far.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Finally shot the Reign series..very impressive work by Bowtech. 

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Predator, if you be the chance and would be willing could you back that bow off to 65-66lbs and see how it affects draw length? I am thinking about an R7 but would not want to shoot more lbs than that. Thanks.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone have the string and cable lengths for the Reign 6? Also the speed nock quantities? Believe there was 12 total.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

500 fps said:


> You jump on every single Bowtech thread with the same old sob story of your limb problems. It's old and tired. Move along.


Have followed all the B/T threads for 10 years. (And before that/joining A/T I too was a "fanboy" in my earlier years of shooting a bow.) They're very innovative. Truth is, I like B/T bows when they perform as expected. They build some of the most stable bows I've ever hunted with. If the 2017's prove themselves in durability, I'm contemplating selling my Carbon Defiant and giving the Reign 7 a shot and keeping the Chill-R as a back-up.

FWIW: Haven't had a limb issues with a bow since 2004. And my issue with B/T was never about limbs if you read my posts. It was the YEAR of BS both dealer & I went through dealing with (a different B/T model bow) and trying to get it properly fixed, but never actually did. Irrespective, most people who follow the B/T brand are concerned because of this year's BTX problems & their concern over the 2017 limb builds resolving the problem. Limb failures have been B/T's Achilles heel since day #1. ~ Oh, and sorry if my userID offends 500 fps lol. It won't hurt you, it's just a label.

To me, buying another B/T is/was like voting for Trump: Doing it "with reservation & optimism!"
(That's why I was also researching putting 2017 limbs on a leftover or even used Prodigy which also has 7 in. brace.) ~ Kind of makes sense.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Great review Predator!!!


----------



## K-Z0NE (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome Bows that have it all imo..!! Bowtech did there homework on the 6&7..no bs...2 hot bows that flat out shoot.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Good review! I can't believe they sold you the demo! How awesome! I'm contemplating making the 1.5 hour trip on Monday to try the Reign 7. Hopefully their demo will be Black Ops and they'll let me take it. I already know it's 70 lbs so I'm good there. I'll be taking my Prodigy, which I love dearly, and seeing how they compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

my LPS had a 6&7, the 7 sold the same day. He said it's a phenomenal bow.


----------



## ibhurt (Feb 2, 2011)

Love to hear what you thought after shooting those 3 bows.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

AZSpaniol said:


> Good review! I can't believe they sold you the demo! How awesome! I'm contemplating making the 1.5 hour trip on Monday to try the Reign 7. Hopefully their demo will be Black Ops and they'll let me take it. I already know it's 70 lbs so I'm good there. I'll be taking my Prodigy, which I love dearly, and seeing how they compare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All demos Reign6 in Mossy Oak 60lb and Reign7 in Kryptek Altitude 70lb


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

legion_archery said:


> All demos Reign6 in Mossy Oak 60lb and Reign7 in Kryptek Altitude 70lb


Crap. I thought that might be the case. The only pics I've seen of the 7 is in Altitude. Maybe I'll wait until they have a 70 lb Black Ops in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

looks like it'd be cool, I can't do the black limbs on the camo riser thing though. I simply don't get why they do this


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

B-RadZ said:


> looks like it'd be cool, I can't do the black limbs on the camo riser thing though. I simply don't get why they do this


See i prefer that. I cant stand camo limbs on a black riser... or all camo

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

w8indq said:


> See i prefer that. I cant stand camo limbs on a black riser... or all camo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Me either.I prefer black limbs on camo bows.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

How do the bows balance without stabilizer. Neutral or much forward roll?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Neutral - not top heavy and no forward roll. When I shot it bare bow the top limb actually tilted back towards me just a bit after release - very similar to most of the Hoyts I've had in past. With stabs you can make it feel however you'd like but doesn't take much to balance - more about how much weight you want to add to setup. Additionally, similar to what I said before, most bows require more side weight to balance once sight and rest are mounted but this has better left right balance than other bows IMO.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I would personally never let black vs camo limbs keep me from buying a top notch bow. I like to trick out bows a bit but that's just silly vanity if it outweighs functional logic IMO.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Predator said:


> Neutral - not top heavy and no forward roll. When I shot it bare bow the top limb actually tilted back towards me just a bit after release - very similar to most of the Hoyts I've had in past. With stabs you can make it feel however you'd like but doesn't take much to balance - more about how much weight you want to add to setup. Additionally, similar to what I said before, most bows require more side weight to balance once sight and rest are mounted but this has better left right balance than other bows IMO.


Love hearing that it's neutral bare-bow. Had always shot B/T bows without a stabilizer and thought they held exceptionally well out to 40. (Center pivot riser?)


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Meaning it will be reigning limb parts all over you?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Predator said:


> I would personally never let black vs camo limbs keep me from buying a top notch bow. I like to trick out bows a bit but that's just silly vanity if it outweighs functional logic IMO.


Totally agree. I like to put all black accessories on a bow too. (Easy to go from bow to bow and great contrast IMO.) Got me to thinking: Is it just me, or do others notice that it's become somewhat difficult to tell which brand of bow you're looking at just by seeing the risers? (Particularly with all the new brands that have popped up over the past 7 years.) Today I have to look at the cams and the limbs to differentiate a number of these brands. Didn't use to be that way.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

when will we see the Optifade bows?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> Meaning it will be reigning limb parts all over you?


Pretty original joke  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Meaning it will be reigning limb parts all over you?


Fingers crossed, NO!

Having a bow explode in your hands totally unexpectedly at full draw it's a very "surreal experience." In the moment, the mind actually refuses to acknowledge the event and/or what just happened. I remember looking down in amazement when I saw a bunch of string and cables all hanging with cam entangled below. ~ But once the mind has time to process the implications of what could have happened..... It HAUNTS you for a while. You worry about things when you draw, like your eyes, your face etc.....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

zekezoe said:


> when will we see the Optifade bows?


And does it look the same as the Prodigy in that color?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody remember that soft camo coating they used to finish the limbs with? What happened to it? Had it on a bow and I liked it. (And I think it also helped "deaden" the bow.)


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Anybody remember that soft camo coating they used to finish the limbs with? What happened to it? Had it on a bow and I liked it. (And I think it also helped "deaden" the bow.)


It was called "in velvet" and ya it was really nice but people started complaining that it was having some problems and it cost Bowtech more to put on the bows and with the new color fusion proses I don't think it could be done

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Reign is definitely smoother on the backend in the 28" draw slot when comparing to the BTX 28 in the 28 draw slot. I see me shooting the Reign on a day to day bases and the BTX 28 being a backup bow that will be around for quite awhile. I'm getting a very consistent 359-360 IBO out of the BTX 28 and at those kind of speeds it is crazy accurate and forgiving. 

Will be doing an overall review and breakdown for tuning on the Reign as well as a video version of it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> The Reign is definitely smoother on the backend in the 28" draw slot when comparing to the BTX 28 in the 28 draw slot. I see me shooting the Reign on a day to day bases and the BTX 28 being a backup bow that will be around for quite awhile. I'm getting a very consistent 359-360 IBO out of the BTX 28 and at those kind of speeds it is crazy accurate and forgiving.
> 
> Will be doing an overall review and breakdown for tuning on the Reign as well as a video version of it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you be doing a review on the 7 or just the 6? (Your reviews are really good!)


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> The Reign is definitely smoother on the backend in the 28" draw slot when comparing to the BTX 28 in the 28 draw slot. I see me shooting the Reign on a day to day bases and the BTX 28 being a backup bow that will be around for quite awhile. I'm getting a very consistent 359-360 IBO out of the BTX 28 and at those kind of speeds it is crazy accurate and forgiving.
> 
> Will be doing an overall review and breakdown for tuning on the Reign as well as a video version of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Will you be doing a review on the 7 or just the 6? (Your reviews are really good!)


I'm hoping to work it out and do both



cnvf250 said:


> When you do your review I would love to see where your cam lean ends up with a laser on the cams. I can use the arrow down the string methods, but since I bought the laser my tunes are getting a lot better. Or I should say quicker with initial set up. That is if you have a laser.


I do have a laser
To be honest, once you have a base to go by it's just another way to reference and no difference than the arrow down the cam. 
I can be extremely close out of the gate with either method. 

I will include the laser as reference as well in this review 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm hoping to work it out and do both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm looking forward to your review. I've always been a long ATA guy, but I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Reign 7. I'll probably wait to see what Bowtech releases at the ATA Show, but I might still end up with the Reign.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Foxrun22 said:


> I'm looking forward to your review. I've always been a long ATA guy, but I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Reign 7. I'll probably wait to see what Bowtech releases at the ATA Show, but I might still end up with the Reign.


According to a response by B/T on f/b, I think you'll have an option on a flagship 34/35 which has yet to be released. (Unless they made the story up.)


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I shot the 7 yesterday and it is very nice, balance is great, the bow just sits there when it goes off .It was smoother than the halon 32 at same specs , I shot it only in the comfort mode , Mathews drew nice also , IMO this is the best bow bowtech has ever produced . Speed in the comfort setting , 30 inch draw , 372 grains 61lbs , (70lber backed down to 61) loop only no peep, whisker biscuit , pro chronograph , 302 fps . Overall a great feeling rig , I was really impressed at my 30 inch draw it did not hump and dump , my rpm was horrible at 30 , the draw cycle is impressive for the speed !


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

BrokenLimbs said:


> According to a response by B/T on f/b, I think you'll have an option on a flagship 34/35 which has yet to be released. (Unless they made the story up.)


Yeah,I heard it's coming. I shot a Boss for a while last year and loved it. Still, the Reign has my interest.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was at my place upstate few years back on this Saturday either sex opener. 
I saw the same truck idling up and down my dirt road with a bed full of orange clad "hunters "
I walked the 100 yards to the road to check on their whereabouts, hung there for a few minutes and then back to the house.
Now I know sound travels far, but I heard over 30 shots, some far, in that short time frame.
Roads littered with beer cans, Dandy drink cups, chip wrappers etc.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Wrong thread 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

BrokenLimbs said:


> According to a response by B/T on f/b, I think you'll have an option on a flagship 34/35 which has yet to be released. (Unless they made the story up.)



The bow being released at the ATA will be a re-designed boss.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

jpm_mq2 said:


> The bow being released at the ATA will be a re-designed boss.


Do you have reliable sources that you get this info from


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

when will we expect to see more than the demo bows?????


----------



## tge73 (Jan 11, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> when will we expect to see more than the demo bows?????


I ordered a 7 today and my dealer said he expects 4 to 8 weeks. I got it just like the demo bow in the Altitude so hopefully 4 weeks.


----------



## footshooter (Dec 13, 2014)

I was told mine will be before X-Mas!!!


----------



## shawntmonnat1 (Mar 5, 2016)

My first bowtech was a rpm 360. I have owned everything else before then that was worth owning. I was blown away. So I bought another one given the limb trouble. I have never had any limb trouble and I'm shooting flatline 340 at 70lb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I was able to make it to the shop today to shoot the Reign 6 & 7 and the Halon 32. They did not have a pro defiant but I have shot the Defiants from last year. Now these are just my opinions. I currently have an Impulse 34. The shop was busy so I did not have the time to get into much detail as I wanted to. First up was the Halon 32 (6). Very nice bow with a very nice draw. I would say it compared closely to the I34 on draw but did not carry peak weight quite as long. I would not mind owning one if it had a different cam system. I am not a huge fan of a 5 pc string set but was very impressed on the weight of this bow compared to how beefy this thing was. The second bow was the Reign 6. Immediately I was very impressed with the draw. Very smooth and no dump. It drew very similar to the Reign 7 except for having that 1" less brace. Now I will get into more detail with the Reign 7. I had them set it up to 66# to match my Impulse. Right away on comfort setting I was about ready to hand it back to him and have him raise the draw weight. Buttery smooth. I ran it through the chrono on comfort setting with a shop Beman hunter (9.3 Gr.), 27.5 draw, and 66 lbs. and it shot 268 fps. We switched it to performance setting and shot consistently 277. There was not much difference in comfort to performance besides a slightly shorter valley but surprisingly still smooth. I was waiting for a major change. Depending on what else comes out during the ATA my mind is set on the Reign 7. I did not get into more detail on the other 2 because of time at the range and after shooting them I like the draw and hold the best on the Reign 7.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm hoping to work it out and do both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be interested to see how the speed of the btx 28 and the reign 6 compares at 28 inches. I hope the cam is efficient enough to be close. Prob drop my prodigy for another 6 inch brace bow soon ( miss my d350) .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Meat Missle said:


> I will be interested to see how the speed of the btx 28 and the reign 6 compares at 28 inches. I hope the cam is efficient enough to be close. Prob drop my prodigy for another 6 inch brace bow soon ( miss my d350) .


Honestly, I'm not expecting it to be as quick as the BT-X 28 at least at 28" draw

Here is one I just got done with 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I shot the reign 6 at the shop and I currently own the btx28, both are on 60# 28" dl and both on the performance setting. I couldn't tell a lot of difference in the reign 6 and my bt-x 28, except the 6 maybe a little easier to draw which makes sense because it's cam is between the BT-X 28 and 31 cams. If I was choosing between the two I'd go with the reign but not enough difference to replace my BT-X. Kinda like when the the RPM 360 came out I didn't think there was enough difference to replace my Insanity. JMO


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

bowtechky said:


> I shot the reign 6 at the shop and I currently own the btx28, both are on 60# 28" dl and both on the performance setting. I couldn't tell a lot of difference in the reign 6 and my bt-x 28, except the 6 maybe a little easier to draw which makes sense because it's cam is between the BT-X 28 and 31 cams. If I was choosing between the two I'd go with the reign but not enough difference to replace my BT-X. Kinda like when the the RPM 360 came out I didn't think there was enough difference to replace my Insanity. JMO


I'll reserve judgement until I shoot it, but that may be good news for my wallet. I love my BTX-31. lol


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Honestly, I'm not expecting it to be as quick as the BT-X 28 at least at 28" draw
> 
> Here is one I just got done with
> 
> ...


I'm really glad that you are 28" draw with all this testing you are doing. How did you like your btx 28? That thing seems to be smoking!

Someone from bowtech said they hadn't personally tested them side by side but also thought the btx would be faster with the 28 cam. Guessing 8-15 fps. If it's really that much I may be looking at a 2017 btx instead.

He also confirmed that ALL limbs are now in house. So the 2017 btx should have a little tighter tolerances even though they are the same design


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Meat Missle said:


> I'm really glad that you are 28" draw with all this testing you are doing. How did you like your btx 28? That thing seems to be smoking!
> 
> Someone from bowtech said they hadn't personally tested them side by side but also thought the btx would be faster with the 28 cam. Guessing 8-15 fps. If it's really that much I may be looking at a 2017 btx instead.
> 
> He also confirmed that ALL limbs are now in house. So the 2017 btx should have a little tighter tolerances even though they are the same design


I still really like the BTX for a bow that is flat out designed for speed, it is tough to beat. 
The BTX-28 in the 28" draw slot will have that harder transition at the backend of the draw cycle. Your muscle memory will get used to it over a couple weeks of shooting. When you switch to the larger stops this will ease that transition on the backend but it will also up your holding weight a little. 
The BT-X 31 at 28 will loose about 8fps in that 28" draw slot in comparison to the BT-X 28. 

With all that said I feel it is the most forgiving and accurate speed bow at those IBO speeds but with speed you are going to feel it in the draw cycle. For instance, I have no problem shooting 80# bows but with the BT-X28 I would opt to shoot that one at 70# and feel it wouldn't get shot near as much if it was 80# like some of my other easier drawing 80# bows.

Now the Reign, I have not spent much time with them yet but the draw cycle on the backend is definitely a smoother transition. I haven't tested the difference in speed but I am guessing based on draw cycle and the IBO ratings you will see about a 8-10 fps difference. That's between the BT-X 28 and the Reign 6. 

The Reigns balance, hold, and very nice draw cycle make it a excellent speed bow that will be very accurate down range. 

Both are going to be great choices. I do see me probably shooting the Reign more on a day to day bases but still plan on keeping a BT-X 28 on hand for that raw power and shootability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Where's the 360 IBO coming from I see punched into the calculator? I knew someone had reported over IBO according to other posts here, but it's rated 350, right? Can't imagine any company would intentionally "under-rate" by a full 10. (Or rate it in comfort mode.)


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Where's the 360 IBO coming from I see punched into the calculator? I knew someone had reported over IBO according to other posts here, but it's rated 350, right? Can't imagine any company would intentionally "under-rate" by a full 10. (Or rate it in comfort mode.)


Let's break it down manually 

360 IBO roughly is what I'm coming up with for the BT-X 28 and here is another way to back check it long hand. 

360
-20 fps for draw length
-22 fps for arrow weight over 350
-5 fps for weight on string

This brings you to 313 fps which is 1 fps off of what I'm averaging through the chrono. 

Hope that breaks it down for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Bowtech Experience is another overachiever, coming in at more like a 342-346 IBO depending on where you land for draw length. 

Nothing new, I can list quite a few bows that are overachievers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Have to admit, that's impressive. Hoyts used to come in "hot", pleasantly surprised to hear b/t is now doing the same and with smoother draws better valley and a touch more letoff. If their new 7 comes with "generous ratings" & I like the way it shoots, have a hunch I'm "going out on a limb" and will have one hanging. But for now, I await your review lol! (Tough being a "leftie", LH risers are few and far between around here. Almost never can I compare two bows side by side unless I bring mine with me.) Speed really doesn't matter, but pulling 27 to 27.5 in draw instead of 29/30, it does come into the equation.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Have to admit, that's impressive. Hoyts used to come in "hot", pleasantly surprised to hear b/t is now doing the same and with smoother draws better valley and a touch more letoff. If their new 7 comes with "generous ratings" & I like the way it shoots, have a hunch I'm "going out on a limb" and will have one hanging. But for now, I await your review lol! (Tough being a "leftie", LH risers are few and far between around here. Almost never can I compare two bows side by side unless I bring mine with me.) Speed really doesn't matter, but pulling 27 to 27.5 in draw instead of 29/30, it does come into the equation.


I'm 27" so that's why I went with 6. To me I could tell zero difference in the 6 and 7 when I shot them so I'll take the extra 10fps. With that said I will pick up the 7 also for 3D and back up hunting rig

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I decided to go with the 7. My longer draw makes the 7 more stable and comfortable. The few FPS difference doesn't make any difference to me. My Prodigy is a great shooter, the difference between the two is the smoothness of the draw cycle & the solid hold on target with a slightly longer A2A. I was going to wait for a longer, 34 to 36, A2A which likely will be out next month. However, the 32 5/8 A2A holds so well, for me, it's perfect for 98% of my shooting which is 3D.
Regards,
N


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

Meat Missle said:


> I will be interested to see how the speed of the btx 28 and the reign 6 compares at 28 inches. I hope the cam is efficient enough to be close. Prob drop my prodigy for another 6 inch brace bow soon ( miss my d350) .


is tapatalk an app??


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Honestly, I'm not expecting it to be as quick as the BT-X 28 at least at 28" draw
> 
> Here is one I just got done with
> 
> ...


Off topic, what do you think of that target?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

skynight said:


> Off topic, what do you think of that target?


Honeycombed... What is the brand? Never seen it before. Been a few years and most of mine are now in rough shape.
Easy pull out? Stops all b/h's. (How about when wet outside?)


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Honeycombed... What is the brand? Never seen it before. Been a few years and most of mine are now in rough shape.
> Easy pull out? Stops all b/h's. (How about when wet outside?)


It's one of these I think.
http://www.matrixtargets.com


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome target guys ! It is my favorite broadhead and field point combo target on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup, it's a Matrix. Awesome targets for sure.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

E-Force Kid said:


> is tapatalk an app??


???


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

E-Force Kid said:


> is tapatalk an app??


Yes, it's an app used to view forums. It's nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

w8indq said:


> See i prefer that. I cant stand camo limbs on a black riser... or all camo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


that my good sir is why my RPM is currently off getting all dipped. 

Should at least give us the option wouldn't you think? I hate everything 2 tone from bows to trucks to anything else.


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

AZSpaniol said:


> Yes, it's an app used to view forums. It's nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried it, I don't get the appeal. If you use the website version it's the exact same on your phone as it is on your computer. Why you'd want a different setup just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

B-RadZ said:


> I've tried it, I don't get the appeal. If you use the website version it's the exact same on your phone as it is on your computer. Why you'd want a different setup just doesn't make sense to me.


It's way more streamlined and easy to use. Everything is still laid out the same as far as forums go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I still really like the BTX for a bow that is flat out designed for speed, it is tough to beat.
> The BTX-28 in the 28" draw slot will have that harder transition at the backend of the draw cycle. Your muscle memory will get used to it over a couple weeks of shooting. When you switch to the larger stops this will ease that transition on the backend but it will also up your holding weight a little.
> The BT-X 31 at 28 will loose about 8fps in that 28" draw slot in comparison to the BT-X 28.
> 
> ...


I'm curious on the comparison of the BTX 31 vs Reign series on the "comfort" setting because that is likely what I would shoot? I remember I liked the BTX when I shot it a while back, but I don't recall exactly how the draw felt (any humps, etc)? And can't really compare to the new Reigns I just shot. I'm wondering if it would be worth it to pickup a leftover BTX (at a good price) vs the new Reign? Same price, I'd just go with Reign. Plus I'm concerned with BTX limb failures, but at least it sounds like there will be new options for better limbs.


----------



## btsaunders (Dec 11, 2012)

He is out of the game...


----------

